# here's my beta



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

here's my betta. what do you think? what kind of betta is he? i will post more pics.


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

His blue is similar to my Betta's, except mine is turquoise on almost his entire body.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Looks like a VT.


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

what's a VT betta? i will take more pics


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

more pics of my betta.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

a vt is a veil tail,right?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes that's right a Veiltail.


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

thanks guys! now i know that i have a veil tail.


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

I'd really like to see a better pic :/ These all seem to be focused on the back of the tank. Are you using a digital camera? Try focusing on something in the tank that isn't moving (a decoration, perhaps) and then taking the Betta's picture. It should be clearer that way. Not to be a party pooper or anything...

PS: Focusing can be achieved by holding the button you use to take a picture down HALF-way until the image is clear (it may take several tries) and then holding it all the way to actually take the picture.


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

i know this one isn't focused either, but i need to replace the batteries in my camera. i'm not sure my camera will focus on something so close, but i will try again when i get the batteries (probably later today). thanks for telling me how to focus my cam. i didn't know that. no more pics until i get the batteries.


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

don't ever purchase $0.97 batteries. they wont even turn my camera on. maybe they'll work in the remotes. will post better pics of him when i get some REAL batteries. lol


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

First off don't ever use a flash when taking fish pictures. The light source should come from above. Also don't try get real close. You should be about 6-8 inches away. Then using a Photo Shop crop the picture down. Look in my album of my fish pictures and my avatar picture. That is how they are all taken. When you use a flash you get a bad picture with glare and brightness on the fish that does not show the true colors of the fish.


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

I've actually HAD to use flash for my fish pictures. Unfortunately, I don't know how to force the shutter to close really fast :/ If I don't have flash, the shutter closes too slowly and EVERYTHING is blurred like crazy. GRRR! As a result, all of my pictures are taken with a flash.

I always make sure to turn the flash intensity as far down as it can go, though.


----------

